# Chilling



## eno2

Chilling is cool, cold (also in manner) , depressing. 
Chill out is ontspannen. 

Een van die woorden die hun eigen tegengestelde bevatten? (depressing<=>ontspannen)?


----------



## ThomasK

Leuke observatie, maar ik denk dat dit moeilijk zal worden. "Depressing" is één interpretatie van "chilling", zoals "deprimerend", en "ontspannen" is toevallig een nieuwe betekenis van 'to chill (out)', denk ik. IN wezen hadden beide woorden de/ont- press/prim/spannen/ tent hetzelfde kunnen betekenen, denk ik. Ik denk dat het woord niet echt zijn tegengestelde bevat, maar dat je een interessante maar eerder toevallige semantische parallel of pendant hebt gezien, te danken aan de_* de/ont*_ die een basisbetekenis heeft (naar beneden, of weg-van, of ...) die echter "gerealiseerd" kan worden in woorden met een positieve zowel als een negatieve betekenis. Ik denk aan "ontdaan" en "ontwikkeld", beide hetzelfde suffix, maar andere betekeniskleur. µ

_(Het kan dat ik mij vergis, maar...)

_


----------



## eno2

Er zin wel meer van die woorden die tegenstrijdige betekenissen bevatten, ja hun eigen oxymorons zijn. Af en toe struikel ik over zo een. Maar chill is all over the place. Net zoals Cool, dat  heeft ook zo'n spanningsboogje in zich,  koud, maar ook leuk.


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht ff: is dat niet iets typisch voor _intensifiers_? Negatieve termen verliezen vaak die negatieve lading en behouden alleen de kracht. Ik denk aan "zeer/ erg/ verschrikkelijk goed". Weinigen denken nog aan die oorspronkelijk negatieve lading. "keigoed": keien kunnen pijn doen, maar dat vergeten we. "Het regent complimenten": regen laat weinig goeds vermoeden, en toch kijken we graag uit naar dit soort "regens"...

En met ironie kunnen we betekenissen omkeren, aanvankelijk occasioneel, later verstard, vast... Nee?


----------



## eno2

> Chill or Be Chilled
> Oli Silk
> The Limit's the Sky
> 2008 - Trippin & Rhythm - Park / Silk



?

Ontspan of laat je ontspannen?


----------



## ThomasK

Niet onmogelijk, maar "laat je ..." is volgens mij nog te zacht  omdat "ontspannen" in mijn ogen geen actief werkwoord is. "Zorg ervoor dat je ontspanning krijgt/ dat iemand je ontspanning bezorgt/..." klinkt niet goed, maar zo zou ik het interpreteren. Of zou "chilled" al een adj. zijn voor "ontspannen"? Ik heb het alvast niet gevonden; er bestaat alleen een adj. "chill" (_a chill wind, a chill greeting_)...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Chill or be chilled_ in de Urban Dictionary


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> _Chill or be chilled_ in de Urban Dictionary


Yes.
Calm down.
Relax.


----------

